# Chamyto, A Very Merry Unbirthday to You!



## Valeria Mesalina

There are three hundred and sixty four unbirthdays...
and that's precisely why we're gathered here to cheer

*CHAMYTO*

Con todo cariño,

The March Hare.


----------



## romarsan

*Feliz, feliz no cumpleaños, a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
...
Un placer coincidir contigo Chamyto.
Abrazos
Rosalía

*


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz no cumpleaños Chamyto!

Un abrazote desde México







Y el día que pongas tu cumpleaños a la vista, no olvidaremos felicitarte


----------



## la_machy

* ¡¡Muchas felicidades, Chamyto!! *

*Que la vida te tenga reservados muchos, muchísimos cumpleaños más. Y que sean muy felices.*

*Derechito desde México, a sweet nothings (click).*


*Marie*


----------



## chamyto

Thank you to all of you !

Más vale tarde que nunca....


----------



## romarsan

chamyto said:


> Thank you to all of you !
> 
> Más vale tarde que nunca....


 
Bueno, lo que importa es que los buenos deseos son sinceros y que tú sigas compartiendo dudas y certezas con nosotros y que no cambies.

Abrazos


----------



## Vampiro

Me sumo a los congratuleichons por el no-cumpleaños y comparto lo dicho por Romarsan.  Es un gusto leerte, siempre.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## gatogab

FELICIDADES SIGUIENDO LA LÍNEA MESALINA TIPO LEWIS CARROLL

PARA EL PRÓXIMO UNBIRTHDAY

UNA

LAMBRETTA

POR AHORA

*ESTO*

​


----------



## Calambur

chamyto said:


> Más vale tarde que nunca....


Eso es verdad, querido Chamyto.

Verás: en mí, llegar tarde es una característica congénita... ¡Si llego tarde hasta para abordar los aviones!, así que calcula... y no te enojes.

Tú, siguiendo la línea de Carroll, exige tus regalos de no-cumpleaños, que son muchos más.

Felicitaciones, y un cariño grandote para ti,
Vivi


----------



## chamyto

¡ Gracias , Vivi !


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades,


----------

